# Want Skill worker under Computer Programmer Occupation



## soulidentities (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ppl,
I have already get positive assessment for Australia in Computer Professional Occupation. But My IELTS score was 6,6,5.5 and 5.5.
Thats why I am thinking about Canada But have no idea. I have some question if anyone can help me out pls reply.

1. I have 4 years experience as a computer Programmer in skill of C# and SQL server Database. Is it eligible enough?
2. Whats the IELTS score need for qualify Canada in Toronto?
3. How much time will take for whole process?


Please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

soulidentities said:


> Hi ppl,
> I have already get positive assessment for Australia in Computer Professional Occupation. But My IELTS score was 6,6,5.5 and 5.5.
> Thats why I am thinking about Canada But have no idea. I have some question if anyone can help me out pls reply.
> 
> ...


1. Go to:- Quick Search - Results to determine if you have the necessary qualifications/experience.

2. Contact these people for info:- OFFICIAL IELTS INTERNATIONAL ENGLISH TEST CENTRE IN TORONTO, ONTARIO, CANADA

3. If you qualify for PR status it should take 6-9 months.


----------



## soulidentities (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks Yin. Its gonna help me out I think.
I am from bangladesh, a south Asian country. I dont know wether i am right or wrong but I cant achive 67 points for Fedaral Skill workers, because I am single (no spouse points). Is there any other way to immigrte Canada?
Thanks again.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Try to study English, so you can have more points with your knowledge of the English language. Or try to study French, so you can get additional points for your second language (besides English).
If you don't have a university degree, you can try to get one, this too will give you more points.


----------

